

The Ph.D. Grind, Year One (2012) - danso
http://pgbovine.net/PhD-memoir-year1.htm

======
n0rm
The author needs to come to terms with one fact; not even your professors are
going to read these walls of text.

Most people you want to convey your opinions to will check the amount of text
before deciding on whether to invest the time or not.

Fact of life. Work around it.

~~~
Mr_P
This is actually chapter 1 of a very well-known book. See here for details:
[http://pgbovine.net/PhD-memoir.htm](http://pgbovine.net/PhD-memoir.htm)

